# What do I do after the first coat of polyester resin?



## Quad1973 (Mar 24, 2011)

Should I add another layer of 6oz or just sand and go forward with the mods? If I add another layer, should I sand between coats? and how long do I wait before adding the second layer? I'm new to fiber glassing, so any help is welcomed. Thanks!!!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

When working with polyester resin and fiberglass, my procedure is the same each time.

Prep the area to be worked on. Wash with soap and water to remove any grease or oils.
Then sand off any paint or gelcoat to create an overlap area of at least 4 inches.
Wear protective clothing, safety glasses and respirator. ( dust is nasty )
Vacuum up all dust and loose glass fibers from the sanding.
Cut fiberglass repair material to fit the size of the work.
Ready tools for application, that means brush, mixing container, mixing stick,
ridged roller ( for working out air bubbles ), acetone and paper towels for cleanup.
With the area clean and dry, mix resin with the needed amount of mekp (hardener )
stir thoroughly for at least 2 minutes, working bottom to top.
Using the brush apply a prime coat of resin to the repair area.
Apply a layer of fiberglass to primed surface, I usually start with a layer of 3/4 ounce mat.
Wet out the mat using the brush, then apply a layer of woven fiberglass (cloth or roving)
Wet out the woven fabric, then using the ridged roller work out the air bubbles.
Repeat until desired thickness is obtained. Use the brush to blot up excess resin.
After curing sand smooth, clean and apply finish coat.

My primary rule for fiberglass work is simple...if you're getting dirty, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Quad1973 (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## Quad1973 (Mar 24, 2011)

Has anyone put a live well in the front of a 15-4 gheenoe... ie... under a front casting platform?


----------



## Quad1973 (Mar 24, 2011)

I've started a picture library of my day to day progress of this at the following link:
http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h348/quad1973/Gheenoe%20Mods/


----------



## Quad1973 (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm gonna move this to the Bragging Spot...

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1310490737


----------

